
Seattle's New Autonomous Zone - artur_makly
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/11/trump-seattle-autonomous-zone-inslee/
======
artur_makly
more here: [https://medium.com/@emilypothast/what-the-f-ck-is-going-
on-i...](https://medium.com/@emilypothast/what-the-f-ck-is-going-on-in-
seattle-48efbe6214f8)

------
deathgrips
Looks like after a couple days this anarcho-communist zone has already begun
starving: [https://www.rumormillnews.com/cgi-
bin/forum.cgi?read=148485](https://www.rumormillnews.com/cgi-
bin/forum.cgi?read=148485)

